# Recent trips in Port A !



## outlawguide

Here are some pics of our recent trips with Outdoor Texas Summer Camp Kids !!


----------



## Bull Red Daddy

You could make some shark fishermen very happy with those rays ! You should post pics like that on the Surf Fishing board !


----------



## hjm

Very cool. I bet those kids had a ball


----------



## Postman

What do you do with all the dead rays? Crab bait?


----------



## Deersteaks

Man, all those wings would make some fine table fare! Cut off, skin, and cut into inch size chunks. Then batter fry like fish fillets. Good eating right there!


----------

